# First impression thread



## Cotillion

IndigoCopper said:


> View attachment 107082
> 
> 
> Alas I too have come to be judged


girly girl, probs have a collection of perfumes and jewelry, cock-tease, like dogs, wait to be approached, like to be treated like a princess, will resort to emotional blackmail and bite my head off if i don't pander to her every demand

inb4


----------



## Grain of Sugar




----------



## ai.tran.75

BlueberryCupcake said:


> View attachment 107274


I'm guessing - curious, easily amuse but easily bored at the same time , avoids drama- enjoys girls time, board games , reading and easy to talk to  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

IndigoCopper said:


> View attachment 107082
> 
> 
> Alas I too have come to be judged


Confident, expressive, aesthetic, curious about the mystical, creative and can have quite a wild imagination , not easily intimidated and I'm sensing flirty , and if you want something badly - you get what you want, loyal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IndigoCopper

Cotillion said:


> girly girl, probs have a collection of perfumes and jewelry, cock-tease, like dogs, wait to be approached, like to be treated like a princess, will resort to emotional blackmail and bite my head off if i don't pander to her every demand
> 
> inb4


This is hilarious! I lke all of the details, they're really off but they fit the picture extremely well. I do like dogs though!


----------



## 89338

IndigoCopper said:


> Impression: You seem rad & I'm digging the bandana. You give off a rocker-biker kinda vibe. I like it


Haha, it appears I should learn how to ride a motorcycle. xD but love the comment. I'm rad :3


----------



## luxurieux

Yes hello


----------



## Xenograft

A rare image of me out, in public:


----------



## ai.tran.75

luxurieux said:


> Yes hello


Sarcastic, likes indie music , independent - guessing introvert ? Fair when making decision 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

Xenograft​;5578250 said:


> A rare image of me out, in public:


Easy going , charismatic , I'm guessing extrovert , can adapt self into any situation , likes traveling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grain of Sugar

My friend badly wants to know how others perceive her, asked me to do this.







haha, the angel like light.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Witty, quiet during first impression not bc she's shy but bc she's observing her scenes, straight forward , casual, looks like she enjoys going out to movies , having sleepover, probably a beach person or likes the beach


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cotillion

BlueberryCupcake said:


> My friend badly wants to know how others perceive her, asked me to do this.
> View attachment 108314
> 
> haha, the angel like light.


aawwww, i would roll her up into a little ball and squeeze her and then throw her at a wall just to see if she turns into a kitten puddle


----------



## SkittlesButterface

This sounds like fun 8D


----------



## SkittlesButterface

BlueberryCupcake said:


> My friend badly wants to know how others perceive her, asked me to do this.
> View attachment 108314
> 
> haha, the angel like light.


She looks sweet, kind, intelligent, quiet, and casual. She looks like she wouldn't be prone to letting negative judgements from others affect her. And she looks very pretty ^3^


----------



## ai.tran.75

SkittlesButterface said:


> This sounds like fun 8D
> View attachment 108594


I'm guessing....Artsy, creative, probably has a really wild imagination , fearless, adventurous - probably have friends in all different walk of life, has a sarcastic sense of humor, not afraid to express self or opinion, intimidating  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkittlesButterface

ai.tran.75 said:


> I'm guessing....Artsy, creative, probably has a really wild imagination , fearless, adventurous - probably have friends in all different walk of life, has a sarcastic sense of humor, not afraid to express self or opinion, intimidating
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow...almost dead on  Except, I don't think I'm intimidating. Or I hope I'm not XD


----------



## SkittlesButterface

ai.tran.75 said:


> This should be fun try me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You look highly intellectual, easy to approach, open-minded and friendly. You look like you'd be a very good conversationalist


----------



## Lucky Luciano

SkittlesButterface said:


> This sounds like fun 8D
> View attachment 108594


You look like sharp tongued Russian girl who likes partying and vodka ;-DD


----------



## Lucky Luciano

BlueberryCupcake said:


> My friend badly wants to know how others perceive her, asked me to do this.
> View attachment 108314
> 
> haha, the angel like light.


Hmm somewhat shy, nice and friendly.


----------



## ErenYeager

Termus123 said:


> @ErenYeager
> 
> You look like a Yandere lol...


Ahahaha, someone actually called me yandere IRL. o .o


----------



## ErenYeager

Cotillion said:


> creepy, insane, probs enjoy gore
> 
> would not follow into a dark empty hallway
> 
> would probs cut me open and play with my guts
> 
> lowl


It's actually accurate that it scares me. I do love gore, my friend even thought I was mentally disturbed because of that. And if I wouldn't get into jail, then I will play with other people's guts. xD


----------



## ErenYeager

Aquamarine said:


> You look adorable!


Thanks~


----------



## ENTJudgement

ErenYeager said:


> Ahahaha, someone actually called me yandere IRL. o .o



I know my Japanese Anime terms


----------



## ErenYeager

Termus123 said:


> I know my Japanese Anime terms


Yeah, same. After watching anime for so many years. xD


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

F? T?


----------



## shakti

StellaG said:


> F? T?
> 
> View attachment 142377
> 
> 
> View attachment 142385


Studious, intellectual, quiet, might have some "geeky" interests (like sci fi or fantasy), witty and sarcastic sense of humour. Possibly INTP 

I'll play again


----------



## Lucky Luciano

shakti said:


> Studious, intellectual, quiet, might have some "geeky" interests (like sci fi or fantasy), witty and sarcastic sense of humour. Possibly INTP
> 
> I'll play again
> 
> View attachment 142897


Works in office, probably head of her department. Likes sunbathing and fancy stuff, favorite drink is champagne.
Dominant nature but ExFx type

My photo is bit grainy, facebook is not the best place to store your pictures...


----------



## ai.tran.75

Lucky Luciano said:


> Works in office, probably head of her department. Likes sunbathing and fancy stuff, favorite drink is champagne.
> Dominant nature but ExFx type
> 
> My photo is bit grainy, facebook is not the best place to store your pictures...
> View attachment 142913


Flirty, outgoing , looks like the type of person who gets what he wants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shakti

Lucky Luciano said:


> Works in office, probably head of her department. Likes sunbathing and fancy stuff, favorite drink is champagne.
> Dominant nature but ExFx type
> 
> My photo is bit grainy, facebook is not the best place to store your pictures...
> View attachment 142913


Hahaha no office and champagne, but the rest fit very well 

For you: happy-go-lucky, easygoing and fun loving, likes going out and having a good time with his mates, may like adventure sports and/or driving fast :-D


----------



## Tyltalis

https://www.fanfiction.net/account/pic_push.php?push=1&rand=39975

Humor me.


----------



## FakeLefty

Not very well-versed in technology/internet use- not realizing that one needs a fanfiction.net account to make use of the link.


----------



## Tyltalis

Haha, you got me. Same pic is on my profile though


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Your avatar is screaming INFP. NIce one BTW. I checked after guessing. For once I was right lol


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

@shakti there's some truth in what you said. But only a part of me. You're insightful!


----------



## VinnieBob

here's mine, and be as perverse and warped as possible


----------



## VinnieBob

he likes to shove small woodland creatures up his arse, bastardiZe the English language and is probably banned from the petting zoo's due to extreme heavy petting 
last time I saw a mug like that it was on the back of a milk carton
is that your face or did your neck blow chunks
ya know kid you got a face only a mother could love.......yea a blind mother


----------



## VinnieBob

Tyltalis said:


> Haha, you got me. Same pic is on my profile though


she looks English 
edit- her pic didn't copy


----------



## Lucky Luciano

vinniebob said:


> View attachment 143778
> here's mine, and be as perverse and warped as possible



If my dog looked like that I´d shave it´s ass and teach it to walk backwards. Just kiddin´


----------



## Lucky Luciano

fire goes out, time to add more wood ;D


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Lucky Luciano said:


> fire goes out, time to add more wood ;D
> 
> View attachment 156650


said draco malfoy


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

a bright venomous snake


----------



## MNiS

The Force: Two-faced. Someone I wouldn't trust because of it unless you could change my opinion over time.



CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> said draco malfoy


Cupcakes, my first impression of you is that you are a very kind person stuck around a bunch of low-lives.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

MNiS said:


> The Force: Two-faced. Someone I wouldn't trust because of it unless you could change my opinion over time.
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcakes, my first impression of you is that you're a very kind person stuck around a bunch of low-lives.


You are absolutely correct! How do you know?! XD


----------



## MNiS

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> You are absolutely correct! How do you know?! XD


I'm not as oblivious as some people tend to think I am.  My second impression of you was that you're a very energetic and aggressive person. o.o


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

MNiS said:


> The Force: Two-faced. Someone I wouldn't trust because of it unless you could change my opinion over time.
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcakes, my first impression of you is that you are a very kind person stuck around a bunch of low-lives.


I'm actually the most honest,straightforward person you could find. And yeah, I don't like you either. Seem a bit airy to me,unless you can change my mind.


----------



## MNiS

The Force said:


> I'm actually the most honest,straightforward person you could find.


I believe you for that.



The Force said:


> And yeah, I don't like you either. Seem a bit airy to me,unless you can change my mind.


I don't operate that way. I'm not a judger so I don't default to a I like you or don't like you situation based on first impressions. I was going by what you were saying in the game forum and your behavior, by the way.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

MNiS said:


> I believe you for that.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't operate that way. I'm not a judger so I don't default to a I like you or don't like you situation based on first impressions. I was going by what you were saying in the game forum and your behavior, by the way.


and what about my behaviour is two-faced?


----------



## MNiS

The Force said:


> and what about my behaviour is two-faced?


Okay, maybe not two-faced but you speak from both sides of the mouth, if you're familiar with that expression.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

MNiS said:


> Okay, maybe not two-faced but you speak from both sides of the mouth, if you're familiar with that expression.


I am now. Can you bring any examples of me "saying different things to different people about the same subject"? Which is a quite illogical explanation of the idiom itself - subject: rainbows Me talking to person A: rainbows are beautiful Me talking to person B: rainbows are a result of both reflection and refraction of light in water droplets. The facts are different, therefore I am two-faced. Brilliant.


----------



## MNiS

The Force said:


> I am now. Can you bring any examples of me "saying different things to different people about the same subject"?


I don't want to.



> Which is a quite illogical explanation of the idiom itself - subject: rainbows Me talking to person A: rainbows are beautiful Me talking to person B: rainbows are a result of both reflection and refraction of light in water droplets. The facts are different, therefore I am two-faced. Brilliant.


Yes, that's it exactly but many dishonest people also do that which is why it can come off as double-sided.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

MNiS said:


> I don't want to.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's it exactly but many dishonest people also do that which is why it can come off as double-sided.


Well, if you're not ready to give proof don't be quick to judge. Perception deceives. Two truths can be different, and even contradictory, that doesn't make them less of a truth.


----------



## MNiS

The Force said:


> Well, if you're not ready to give proof don't be quick to judge. Perception deceives. Two truths can be different, and even contradictory, that doesn't make them less of a truth.


Well, this is the first impressions thread and that was my first impression of you. I can see you're clearly not though so I redact my first impression.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

MNiS said:


> Well, this is the first impressions thread and that was my first impression of you. I can see you're clearly not though so I redact my first impression.


It's ok. You've changed my mind too.

so my word for you is - enthralling


----------



## Pabuterasu

many peacings on the earth


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Pabuterasu said:


> many peacings on the earth
> View attachment 158450


you're so cute and fluffy ^.^ (you do have a lot of hair)


----------



## Antipode

Pabuterasu said:


> many peacings on the earth
> View attachment 158450


Despite your INFP type, I would have guessed ISFP.

Quiet, reserved, gets along more with the girls in your school than the men, and PERHAPS has a slight interest in fashion?

Oh... and one step away from starting a youtube channel. xD

^I'll wait for that prediction to come true.

---

Me:


----------



## Pabuterasu

Antipode said:


> Despite your INFP type, I would have guessed ISFP.
> 
> Quiet, reserved, gets along more with the girls in your school than the men, and PERHAPS has a slight interest in fashion?
> 
> Oh... and one step away from starting a youtube channel. xD


I'm a little scared how accurate this is. :shocked:

EDIT : And just for the record, if YOU don't have a Youtube channel, you should. You have the look. :tongue:


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Antipode said:


> Despite your INFP type, I would have guessed ISFP.
> 
> Quiet, reserved, gets along more with the girls in your school than the men, and PERHAPS has a slight interest in fashion?
> 
> Oh... and one step away from starting a youtube channel. xD
> 
> ^I'll wait for that prediction to come true.
> 
> ---
> 
> Me:
> 
> View attachment 158458


neat, obviously interested in fashion and looking good (the hair and the necklace), confident, warm, is in his own head a lot but still gets along well with people, friendly with everybody but doesn't open up to many, seems very kind, has a certain quirkiness (sorry if I'm completely off)


----------



## Antipode

The Force said:


> neat, obviously interested in fashion and looking good (the hair and the necklace), confident, warm, is in his own head a lot but still gets along well with people, friendly with everybody but doesn't open up to many, seems very kind, has a certain quirkiness (sorry if I'm completely off)


Right about everything but the fashion part. 

I have about a week and a half worth of clothing in my closet, haha! 95% of my clothing is bought from Target and Old Navy, xD.


----------



## Adena

The Force said:


> You don't look ENTJ to me but you're really cute,esp the eyes.


I'm not the streotypical ENTJ, it made me to doubt my type a lot. I can be very ENTP at times. Thank you, though!


----------



## Mr inappropriate

JudyBoBudy said:


> I know right?
> @crashbandicoot you seem like a "boss" type, very commanding and stiff. But maybe that's just the angle the picture was taken from!


lol, thanks :kitteh:



Lucky Luciano said:


> you are a Serbian criminal who has moved to liberty city to complete tasks involving car chases and shooting for various criminal organizations and his cousin


o.o

really accurate except serbian part.


----------



## ai.tran.75

crashbandicoot said:


> View attachment 167130


From this picture you look quite stiff, your face not much emotion . I'm guessing that you're quite calm, you don't like being rush or told what to do, you're independent , you can be talkative but rarely loud - I'm sensing that you have a sarcastic or sattire sense of humor and you don't care much for material objects . Just a guess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xenograft

An ISFJ took this picture.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Xenograft said:


> An ISFJ took this picture.


Witty, fun, probably into gadget and electronic devices - I'm guessing that you like traveling and learning more about different cultures and you're not afraid to try new things , I'm also sensing that you alter from serious to silly towards certain people - like you're sillier towards close friends but more reserve with people you don't know so well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LyeLye

First impressions?


----------



## ai.tran.75

LyeLye said:


> View attachment 168882
> 
> 
> View attachment 168890
> 
> 
> First impressions?


From these 2 pictures you look like somebody who's is pretty , free spirit , playful, easy to talk to and artistic, you care about how you present yourself , and I'm guessing you dress your personality or choose outfit according to how you feel more than follow trends .
I think it's a bookstore in the back ground so I imagine you enjoy going to bookstores alone or with friends , you probably enjoy board games and light fun activities over large party  
Love the 2nd picture of you btw 


It's easy to make you laugh and vice versa - I'm also sensing that there is a much deeper more mysterious side to you that you enjoy keeping to yourself  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LyeLye

ai.tran.75 said:


> From these 2 pictures you look like somebody who's is pretty , free spirit , playful, easy to talk to and artistic, you care about how you present yourself , and I'm guessing you dress your personality or choose outfit according to how you feel more than follow trends .
> I think it's a bookstore in the back ground so I imagine you enjoy going to bookstores alone or with friends , you probably enjoy board games and light fun activities over large party
> Love the 2nd picture of you btw
> 
> 
> It's easy to make you laugh and vice versa - I'm also sensing that there is a much deeper more mysterious side to you that you enjoy keeping to yourself


Thanks! :kitteh: Wow. That was startlingly correct, even if you might know me a bit from my previous posts. I play board games with my friends when I'm in LA almost every two weeks, actually. I'd much rather stay in and play a board games than go out for 4th of July and the New Year (I kind of hate large crowds...I find it overwhelming). And I'm not sure if the store behind me is a bookstore but I love books! Yes to the dressing for how I'm feeling than following fads/trends (I can't stand fads - at least trends are usually classics that come back around, though I tend to not pay too much attention to them). And I'm ridiculously easy to make laugh - it's actually one of the things I'm known for by my friends. Sometimes they have to "shhh" me when I've been laughing for too long, haha :tongue: I love painting, drawing, writing, etc. I've also been told that I should be a New York hippie by one of my friends, lol (I think she meant that I should be a bohemian). 

And yes.

Thank you for your first impressions!

From your pic, I thought you were kind, gorgeous, probably have a pretty large circle of general friends but a smaller circle of truly intimate friends. You seem like you could strike up a conversation with someone on pretty much anything. You're probably the person that makes others feel more comfortable. You seem like you really care about others, so I'm guessing that a lot of friends come to your for advice and you're almost always willing to give it. I feel like you'd feel comfortable in most settings, either at home with just your friends or at a larger party. Just my first impression of you from your pic, though :kitteh:


----------



## ai.tran.75

LyeLye said:


> Thanks! :kitteh: Wow. That was startlingly correct, even if you might know me a bit from my previous posts. I play board games with my friends when I'm in LA almost every two weeks, actually. I'd much rather stay in and play a board games than go out for 4th of July and the New Year (I kind of hate large crowds...I find it overwhelming). And I'm not sure if the store behind me is a bookstore but I love books! Yes to the dressing for how I'm feeling than following fads/trends (I can't stand fads - at least trends are usually classics that come back around, though I tend to not pay too much attention to them). And I'm ridiculously easy to make laugh - it's actually one of the things I'm known for by my friends. Sometimes they have to "shhh" me when I've been laughing for too long, haha :tongue: I love painting, drawing, writing, etc. I've also been told that I should be a New York hippie by one of my friends, lol (I think she meant that I should be a bohemian).
> 
> And yes.
> 
> Thank you for your first impressions!
> 
> From your pic, I thought you were kind, gorgeous, probably have a pretty large circle of general friends but a smaller circle of truly intimate friends. You seem like you could strike up a conversation with someone on pretty much anything. You're probably the person that makes others feel more comfortable. You seem like you really care about others, so I'm guessing that a lot of friends come to your for advice and you're almost always willing to give it. I feel like you'd feel comfortable in most settings, either at home with just your friends or at a larger party. Just my first impression of you from your pic, though :kitteh:


Wow that's pretty accurate every word actually  it's funny that your friend called you a ny hippie - I've been called a hippie my many people that irl  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Kind, caring about friends n Family, easy to talk to, may be a bit harder to get to know youbetter,reading books, interested in personalities^^


----------



## ai.tran.75

BlueberryCupcake said:


> Kind, caring about friends n Family, easy to talk to, may be a bit harder to get to know youbetter,reading books, interested in personalities^^


Really pretty, you look like somebody who is friendly , curious (maybe it's the picture ) and enjoy having fun . I'm getting a sense that you're really versatile and adaptable - a go with the flow kinda gal , probably easily excited but easily bored at the same time - you probably enjoy acting , singing , traveling and dancing to music alone at home when nobody is around . I'm also sensing that although sociable you're not a fan or clubs or large parties but you rather just grab pizza or go out to the beach and chill  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikan

BlueberryCupcake said:


> Kind, caring about friends n Family, easy to talk to, may be a bit harder to get to know youbetter,reading books, interested in personalities^^


You're really pretty! I think you like the outdoors a lot, you also like to look fashionable- accessories you look like a really friendly person, I think you might have a dog, and you look like you enjoy reading fiction. (I hope I'm right!)


----------



## Grain of Sugar

mikan said:


> You're really pretty! I think you like the outdoors a lot, you also like to look fashionable- accessories you look like a really friendly person, I think you might have a dog, and you look like you enjoy reading fiction. (I hope I'm right!)


Thanks, yes you are right about the pretty, haha. 
Sorry not serious;p fashion not so much, outdoors are fine to do sports in my sensor moments, friendly depends very much on what you define as friendly and I read everything that looks good, but mostly novels. 
Definitely more of a dogs person but atm I have pet rats. ^^

thanks for commenting


----------



## Straystuff

Crappy phone-camera quality is crappy, but do tell


----------



## Lucky Luciano

that fat guy



<------------------


----------



## ai.tran.75

Straystuff said:


> Crappy phone-camera quality is crappy, but do tell
> 
> View attachment 175178


From this picture you look like somebody who is compassionate , articulate , probably talkative and not at all shy - although you're a people person I'm sensing that it takes a lot before somebody can gain your trust . I'm also sensing that you can get pretty silly and goofy when near close friends and that you don't have much interests in trends and gadget . Just a guess  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Straystuff

ai.tran.75 said:


> From this picture you look like somebody who is compassionate , articulate , probably talkative and not at all shy - although you're a people person I'm sensing that it takes a lot before somebody can gain your trust . I'm also sensing that you can get pretty silly and goofy when near close friends and that you don't have much interests in trends and gadget . Just a guess


Well you are really good at guessing!  I can get really shy at times, other than that all true.

I think I'm kind of cheating since I've seen more than one of your photos but anyway. You seem like a warm, energetic and generally optimistic person. Authenticity is important to you in yourself and in others. Your humour can get kind of quirky and you love to make people laugh. You have a laugh that catches on. It would be impossible to be bored around you. You love people and they love you. You also have a more artistic side and sometimes you embrace it with passion. You love adventures. You can be temperamental at times and you stand up for things you believe in until the very end.

Well I tried :'D It's somehow harder to make things up like this when you haven't met the person irl!


----------



## ai.tran.75

Straystuff said:


> Well you are really good at guessing!  I can get really shy at times, other than that all true.
> 
> I think I'm kind of cheating since I've seen more than one of your photos but anyway. You seem like a warm, energetic and generally optimistic person. Authenticity is important to you in yourself and in others. Your humour can get kind of quirky and you love to make people laugh. You have a laugh that catches on. It would be impossible to be bored around you. You love people and they love you. You also have a more artistic side and sometimes you embrace it with passion. You love adventures. You can be temperamental at times and you stand up for things you believe in until the very end.
> 
> Well I tried :'D It's somehow harder to make things up like this when you haven't met the person irl!


Mostly correct except i can be quite boring sometimes ; and Im not temperamental ( or I don't show that I'm angry feeling it still quite much - I haven't raised my voice since 2005)  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smitty1977

^
Laid back, innocent and sweet.


----------



## Derse Dreamer

You look like someone who's very laidback, perhaps a bit shy. You would rather be a bit isolated from the crowd than be surrounded or swamped by them. Someone who likes sports but is not obsessed with it. People look at you to hang out with, when they want to get away from stress in their life. I don't think you're very judgy with who you hang out with. You just have ~inner peace~ that many people may envy. Your lack of signature perhaps suggests that you might be a private person and that you'd rather get to _know_ them before you spill any embarrassing things about yourself. 

Eeeekh. Did I do okay. o^o


----------



## smitty1977

PaintedVixen said:


> You look like someone who's very laidback, perhaps a bit shy. You would rather be a bit isolated from the crowd than be surrounded or swamped by them. Someone who likes sports but is not obsessed with it. People look at you to hang out with, when they want to get away from stress in their life. I don't think you're very judgy with who you hang out with. You just have ~inner peace~ that many people may envy. Your lack of signature perhaps suggests that you might be a private person and that you'd rather get to _know_ them before you spill any embarrassing things about yourself.
> 
> Eeeekh. Did I do okay. o^o


wow, dead on!


----------



## melancholy

Hm, you look like someone who doesn't like to get involved with the crowd, a very laid-back kind of guy. Somebody who enjoys sports and maybe even likes doing outdoor activities. 
And I feel like you are the type to be quite loyal to your friends.


----------



## Derse Dreamer

melancholy said:


> Hm, you look like someone who doesn't like to get involved with the crowd, a very laid-back kind of guy. Somebody who enjoys sports and maybe even likes doing outdoor activities.
> And I feel like you are the type to be quite loyal to your friends.


Hmmm. 

You seem like a fairly serious person but you definitely have a funny streak in you. I think you would be a loner type but are a non-conforming to the "normal" part of society. Psht, who wants to be normal, anyway? You like simple things but are not afraid to take chances and opportunities. Your siggy definitely makes me think that you are a deeply philosophical person, and though it's not very apparent, I'd like to say that you have a part of idealism inside of you. I think you put up a front so that people leave you alone but you are very loyal to your family and friends.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....498_521508854647128_8403099257806172342_n.jpg
asdajojfoajof
sorry guys, the photo's too big and my editing program is... so far away.


----------



## melancholy

PaintedVixen said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> You seem like a fairly serious person but you definitely have a funny streak in you. I think you would be a loner type but are a non-conforming to the "normal" part of society. Psht, who wants to be normal, anyway? You like simple things but are not afraid to take chances and opportunities. Your siggy definitely makes me think that you are a deeply philosophical person, and though it's not very apparent, I'd like to say that you have a part of idealism inside of you. I think you put up a front so that people leave you alone but you are very loyal to your family and friends.
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....498_521508854647128_8403099257806172342_n.jpg
> asdajojfoajof
> sorry guys, the photo's too big and my editing program is... so far away.


That's pretty accurate!

Okay, the first thing I noticed about you was your flower crown and bright red lipstick, which leads me to believe you're a creative person who might even like fashion or art. You seem to be the kind of person who is a little shy or reserved at first, but has an energetic spark once people get to know you. You seem to be idealistic as well, always looking for the good in people.


----------



## Gingersassin




----------



## smitty1977

You don't take crap from anyone! Like to be alone. Have a very close circle of a few friends. Once you find something that's comforting to you, you stick with it.

sorry.. had to add take. 

you don't crap from anyone didn't make sense. lol


----------



## ai.tran.75

Gingersassin said:


> View attachment 179546


From this picture it looks like you're pretty carefree and calm. Nothing can really offend you . You probably have close people in your life whom you'll interact with every now and then . You don't like drama but you don't runaway from it either . I'm also sensing that although you're not shy you're not into meeting anyone new either . I'm also getting a sense that you're tomboyish .


----------



## ai.tran.75

PaintedVixen said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> You seem like a fairly serious person but you definitely have a funny streak in you. I think you would be a loner type but are a non-conforming to the "normal" part of society. Psht, who wants to be normal, anyway? You like simple things but are not afraid to take chances and opportunities. Your siggy definitely makes me think that you are a deeply philosophical person, and though it's not very apparent, I'd like to say that you have a part of idealism inside of you. I think you put up a front so that people leave you alone but you are very loyal to your family and friends.
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....498_521508854647128_8403099257806172342_n.jpg
> asdajojfoajof
> sorry guys, the photo's too big and my editing program is... so far away.


From this picture you look like a dreamer - idealistic . You're probably artistic and have a vivid imagination . You probably enjoy art- writing and reading - I sense that you get lost within your imagination when you listen to a song that you enjoy. You look very whimsical


----------



## kevinlolwut

You probably like Pho


----------



## ai.tran.75

kevinlolwut said:


> You probably like Pho


For you (according to your profile pic) 

probably enjoy hanging out with close friends and learning about different cultures , you alternate from being silly to serious quite often,
Appreciate the art and isn't afraid to try new food , I'm sensing friendly but a bit shy , creative , probably drift off into thoughts or daydreams in car rides or boring conversation with family members - not bias and a go with the flow kinda guy - just a guess


----------



## Adena

@ai.tran.75 you seem really fun loving and loveable! Always up for a good laugh. You seem like the person who will seem shy at first but then turns out to be comepletely crazy once you know them. Plus, I like your necklace.







Uhm my turn!


----------



## ai.tran.75

JudyBoBudy said:


> @ai.tran.75 you seem really fun loving and loveable! Always up for a good laugh. You seem like the person who will seem shy at first but then turns out to be comepletely crazy once you know them. Plus, I like your necklace.
> View attachment 183178
> 
> Uhm my turn!


You look like somebody who isn't shy , articulate and assertive , realistic -you probably enjoy traveling and exploring things that you've learned or read about . I imagine that you're probably really fun and intriguing to talk to and hang with and I'm sensing that you actually enjoy socializing a lot if it's with the right group of people , I'm guessing you enjoy parties where everyone knows everyone and that you're not too fond of night clubs or bars. You care deeply for the people in your life and I'm sensing that although you don't set high expectations on other people you set a lot of it on yourself


----------



## Tzara

Oh look I forgot to post this here.


----------



## Trenchary

^^
smooth skin, nice hair, nice stubble, thick eyebrows,.......uhhhh brown eyes? Hazel?


----------



## jjcu

@Tzara 

Looks smart friendly and outgoing.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Tzara said:


> Oh look I forgot to post this here.


In this picture you look like somebody quick witted and mischievous , out going, I'm sensing that you're a work hard play hard type of person , I'm also drawing an artistic vibe from you


----------



## kevinlolwut

Would it be cliche to say you hit it spot on? Well played!


ai.tran.75 said:


> For you (according to your profile pic)
> 
> probably enjoy hanging out with close friends and learning about different cultures , you alternate from being silly to serious quite often,
> Appreciate the art and isn't afraid to try new food , I'm sensing friendly but a bit shy , creative , probably drift off into thoughts or daydreams in car rides or boring conversation with family members - not bias and a go with the flow kinda guy - just a guess


----------



## 11th

I'll try this >3>


----------



## kevinlolwut

Capable of doing multiple voice impressions? (You kind of look like Brizzy Voices)


11th said:


> I'll try this >3>
> 
> 
> View attachment 184154


----------



## 11th

kevinlolwut said:


> Capable of doing multiple voice impressions?


I guess I can but not in a very impressive way x3


----------



## ai.tran.75

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> View attachment 190930


I need to try to focus on the picture and not what I know of you 

In this picture you look like somebody who's intimidating and enjoys to be compel or challenge , the way you look at the cameras make you seem confident and fearless - however I'm sensing that their is a sad sorrow behind those eyes . I'm guessing that you're compassionate and understanding but only to those who are close to you and it takes a lot for you to open up to somebody regardless the fact that you're not hiding anything from yourself . The photo is in black and white so I'm guessing that you like vintage shopping , classic movies and that you're really sophisticated and mature compare to those your age .


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

ai.tran.75 said:


> I need to try to focus on the picture and not what I know of you
> 
> In this picture you look like somebody who's intimidating and enjoys to be compel or challenge , the way you look at the cameras make you seem confident and fearless - however I'm sensing that their is a sad sorrow behind those eyes . I'm guessing that you're compassionate and understanding but only to those who are close to you and it takes a lot for you to open up to somebody regardless the fact that you're not hiding anything from yourself . The photo is in black and white so I'm guessing that you like vintage shopping , classic movies and that you're really sophisticated and mature compare to those your age .


I'm very open to everybody who wants to know me. other than that, you're spot on.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ientipi said:


> Hey broski, from this pic I would say you look like a laid back chill yet very serious guy. Don't worry about the white patch, it doesn't stand out much and wow you have wide shoulders  Also you look happy compared to usual so yay for that


When did I obtain wide shoulders? It must have been the experimental vaccine I've been taking to get rid of emotions.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ai.tran.75 said:


> I'm this picture you look lol somebody who's introverted but not shy - and although you're wearing glasses you carry a "I don't give a damn " aura to you . I'm also sensing that you hate people who lies and you hate being bug. Just a guess


Maybe I just don't look shy because I'm in house. There is where introverts build a confident face to scare off intruders.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Duplicate


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> you look like the typical intp only slimmer and without breadcrumbs in your hair.
> 
> also,you're cute (but you already know about my crush for you).


Typical INTP: messy-unsophisticated hairstyle.
I have seen INTPs stereotyped to be fat but I think INTxs are maybe other INxx types are the times who forget to eat in their pursuits of thinking.
If I'm cute that may explain those strange females at school that keep hoping that I will have a nice day. I try not to look to them. But they can still touch and make sounds. There's no escape.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> View attachment 190930


This is what ENTJs look like when they get promoted.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Typical INTP: messy-unsophisticated hairstyle.
> I have seen INTPs stereotyped to be fat but I think INTxs are maybe other INxx types are the times who forget to eat in their pursuits of thinking.
> If I'm cute that may explain those strange females at school that keep hoping that I will have a nice day. I try not to look to them. But they can still touch and make sounds. There's no escape.


Not to crush your self-esteem but you're not classically handsome. I'd be able to believe you if you said "that strange female" but not the plural form. You're the kind of guy who has that je ne sais quoi that appeals to a few girls. Most of them are probably worried because you tend to wake our maternal instinct. You look like the kind of son mothers are proud of.

But yeah,you're still cute and what's with the touching and making sounds? Looks like sexual assault.


----------



## ientipi

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> When did I obtain wide shoulders? It must have been the experimental vaccine I've been taking to get rid of emotions.


Hehe you've actually had them for a long time I just never told you XD


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Not to crush your self-esteem but you're not classically handsome. I'd be able to believe you if you said "that strange female" but not the plural form. You're the kind of guy who has that je ne sais quoi that appeals to a few girls. Most of them are probably worried because you tend to wake our maternal instinct. You look like the kind of son mothers are proud of.
> 
> But yeah,you're still cute and what's with the touching and making sounds? Looks like sexual assault.


It could just one female but there appears to be two of them acting strangely. Though ultimately it's probably because I'm a new kid who hasn't jumped on the oppurtunity to meet anyone or care about them. It's very strange in an uncomfortable sense but it's happened before. (Clarification when I said sounds, I do mean that they speak in the English language. I just wrote it in an odd way because I enjoy it.) Haven't you ever heard of nuts that they bother shy people? It's an ongoing theme in my life. 
If this has to do with maternal instincts I'd be quick to change my appearance. It seems as though I would be calling upon the "helping" nature of people and it is never fun to be bothered as a sort of loner by these people.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> It could just one female but there appears to be two of them acting strangely. Though ultimately it's probably because I'm a new kid who hasn't jumped on the oppurtunity to meet anyone or care about them. It's very strange in an uncomfortable sense but it's happened before. (Clarification when I said sounds, I do mean that they speak in the English language. I just wrote it in an odd way because I enjoy it.) Haven't you ever heard of nuts that they bother shy people? It's an ongoing theme in my life.
> If this has to do with maternal instincts I'd be quick to change my appearance. It seems as though I would be calling upon the "helping" nature of people and it is never fun to be bothered as a sort of loner by these people.


Namiok ponel.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Namiok ponel.


----------



## popsicle

Interesting thread.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

popsicle said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> View attachment 191266


xstj


----------



## ai.tran.75

popsicle said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> View attachment 191266


In this picture you look like somebody who's independent , smart and reliable . You probably enjoy - traveling , learning and most likely one on one conversation with friends over parties or club. I'm also getting a vibe that if you want something you will get it and that you're quite honest with your feelings - and have no problem telling a person off if they do you wrong .


----------



## popsicle

ai.tran.75 said:


> In this picture you look like somebody who's independent , smart and reliable . You probably enjoy - traveling , learning and most likely one on one conversation with friends over parties or club. I'm also getting a vibe that if you want something you will get it and that you're quite honest with your feelings - and have no problem telling a person off if they do you wrong .


Wow, I'm impressed. You're very insightful and your description fits me to a T  Thank you!


----------



## Lucky Luciano




----------



## Writtenwords

What is your first impression of me?


----------



## ai.tran.75

Writtenwords said:


> View attachment 193434
> 
> 
> What is your first impression of me?


In this picture you kinda tomboyish , shy and warm . You look like somebody who value education and probably enjoy getting lost within a novel , movies or the train of your own thoughts. Your smile indicate that you probably put other needs before your own and you tend to see the best in people - I'm also sensing that although you enjoy day dreaming there's a very practical streak about you - once your mind is set on something your determination will bring you towards your end goal. I'm also getting a vibe that you own a journal and enjoy writing letters to friends


----------



## ai.tran.75

Lucky Luciano said:


> View attachment 192914


This would be my 3rd impression of you (you're very cute btw  )

In this picture you look like somebody who's relax and laid back , the way you look at the camera indicates that you're confident , although calm looking I have a feeling that you're quite ambitious - I'm getting a work hard play hard vibe from you . Within your group of friends you're probably chill and enjoy joking a lot , you hate drama and although extrovert I'm sensing that you have no fear of being alone


----------



## deathbyorca

jada_artist said:


> You look artistic, and like you travel a lot. Handsome, you look like a good guy to talk to about philosophy and art.


Thank - You. Yes I do travel a lot. Probably too much! Sometimes would rather travel than eat!


----------



## BlackDog

deathbyorca said:


> Oh! Well Thank - You. Yes I do that very well. Is that strange for.. here?


Haha, well it is the internet. So one can never be too sure. 

On a more serious note, my impression is that you are laid back, a bit adventurous/artistic, and probably pretty cool/friendly. 

I also think I see a left forearm tattoo. Good choice, that. I have one too. Bit smaller though.


----------



## deathbyorca

jada_artist said:


> You look artistic, and like you travel a lot. Handsome, you look like a good guy to talk to about philosophy and art.





BlackDog said:


> Haha, well it is the internet. So one can never be too sure.
> 
> On a more serious note, my impression is that you are laid back, a bit adventurous/artistic, and probably pretty cool/friendly.
> 
> I also think I see a left forearm tattoo. Good choice, that. I have one too. Bit smaller though.


Yea? Thank You. I found your profile interesting, attempted to send you a Private Message and it told me I couldn't because your inbox was full. Feel free to shoot me


----------



## Straystuff

Hello :crazy:


----------



## Deejaz

Straystuff said:


> Hello :crazy:


that is one confrontingly big photo. Just as confronting as your Fe which is everywhere.. 
you're really really nice and sweet!! It's.. wow hahaha :frustrating:.


----------



## Straystuff

Deejaz said:


> that is one confrontingly big photo. Just as confronting as your Fe which is everywhere..
> you're really really nice and sweet!! It's.. wow hahaha :frustrating:.


Hahahaha to be honest I cropped it to show only my face so you wouldn't see the state of my room behind me :'D (or do you mean the actual picture is big in size...? I brought it here from other website where it is big but I think this website automatically shows them as smaller...?)

But yeahhh, I agree that in smiley -photos my Fe is a bit overwhelming. Then again when I don't smile I look like a braindead birdwatcher..........


----------



## Deejaz

Straystuff said:


> But yeahhh, I agree that in smiley -photos my Fe is a bit overwhelming. Then again *when I don't smile I look like a braindead birdwatcher*..........


I can see that going on xD, it's a beautiful smile roud:.


----------



## deathbyorca

Straystuff said:


> Hello :crazy:


Where's the rest of your body?


----------



## Straystuff

deathbyorca said:


> Where's the rest of your body?


I sold it in the black market for better people skills, I'm a super cool talking head now

My body's new owner:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

deathbyorca said:


>



You out look interesting, dangerous, serious, intense, charming & like you usually get what you want....


----------



## deathbyorca

Daleks_exterminate said:


> You out look interesting, dangerous, serious, intense, charming & like you usually get what you want....


Thank - You. I know those seem like compliments but believe it or not people tell me those things all the time with the follow up of "you're too intense for me" then they walk away.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

deathbyorca said:


> Thank - You. I know those seem like compliments but believe it or not people tell me those things all the time with the follow up of "you're too intense for me" then they walk away.


Ah. I don't know you, so obviously I wouldn't know if you were too intense..._now would I? _:wink:


----------



## deathbyorca

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Ah. I don't know you, so obviously I wouldn't know if you were too intense..._now would I? _:wink:


Isn't that what private messaging is for ?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

deathbyorca said:


> Isn't that what private messaging is for ?


Lol perhaps... But I like to live dangerously.


----------



## Lucky Luciano




----------



## jada_artist

Lucky Luciano said:


> View attachment 231338


You look like you would be a very social easy to approach kind of person. Outgoing, kind, perhaps funny?


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Lucky Luciano said:


> View attachment 231338


you look like you have visited izmir. I'd also guess you were sorta class clown at high school ?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

This really seems to capture me.


----------



## Andromeda31

@Grandmaster Yoda

I can relate to the Yoda facial expression. That's your thinking face isn't it? My sister will sometimes ask me why I'm angry and I reply "I'm not angry, I'm just thinking".


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Andromeda31 said:


> @Grandmaster Yoda
> 
> I can relate to the Yoda facial expression. That's your thinking face isn't it? My sister will sometimes ask me why I'm angry and I reply "I'm not angry, I'm just thinking".


Yeah my English class thinks that I'm a serial killer


----------



## JackSparroww

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Yeah my English class thinks that I'm a serial killer


Better that way, than they think you are nice but you are a serial killer.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

JackSparroww said:


> Better that way, than they think you are nice but you are a serial killer.
> 
> View attachment 232394


I think so too. How often is niceness viewed as important? People are ungrateful and treat niceness as shallow and weak. I'd rather project an evil to them even if it's not intentional.


----------



## JackSparroww

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I think so too. How often is niceness viewed as important? People are ungrateful and treat niceness as shallow and weak. I'd rather project an evil to them even if it's not intentional.


Just know, people dynamics are complicated. When they say you look like a mass murderer, it's usually because you are a nice person. If you actually were evil, they would be afraif talking to you.


----------



## ai.tran.75

what can you guess about my partner


----------



## x_Rosa_x

Laylipap said:


> You look like a chill dude. Probably a gamer, likes to skate. Have a few friends that you are very close to. The fact that you look away from the camera, makes you seem somewhat shy. But well, a very calm and nice dude.
> 
> View attachment 230738
> <--- And here's me. (And some of my boyfriend.)



You like simple yet very , very slimy , slippery stuff , you have a swirly like attitude .

Kissing style is very mushy yet spikingly sparkly perhaps.

I'm pretty shore you have anxiety but hide it very well.

You are quite careless but try to be positive.

You are very straight forward with people 

don't take shit from people but do get hurt by them if there too mean.

you cry very little.

Your favorite emotion is something dark but snarly perhaps.

You are good looking if your taste is slippery , slimey-esc .

There's my super honest blunt impressions and observations.

You might like blood too.


----------



## ai.tran.75

JackSparroww said:


> Better that way, than they think you are nice but you are a serial killer.
> 
> View attachment 232394


You look carefree - probably not easily offended . You may give off an intimidating vibe but I have a feeling you're quite laid back rather than judgemental- probably enjoy traveling , exploring , having fun , probably have a satire sense of humor . I'm getting a vibe that you like being lazy in front of the tv and enjoy sleeping in late - not a morning person . Course it's just a fun guess


----------



## BlackDog

> *You like simple yet very , very slimy , slippery stuff , you have a swirly like attitude.
> 
> Kissing style is very mushy yet spikingly sparkly perhaps.*
> 
> I'm pretty shore you have anxiety but hide it very well.
> 
> You are quite careless but try to be positive.
> 
> You are very straight forward with people
> 
> don't take shit from people but do get hurt by them if there too mean.
> 
> you cry very little.
> 
> Your favorite emotion is something dark but snarly perhaps.
> 
> You are good looking if your taste is slippery , slimey-esc .
> 
> There's my super honest blunt impressions and observations.
> 
> *You might like blood too.*


*

*Hahahahaha. This is brilliant. Best post in this thread.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Somebody wanna give me the cruel truth?  
-> profile pic +


----------



## ai.tran.75

BlueberryCupcake said:


> Somebody wanna give me the cruel truth?
> -> profile pic +
> View attachment 238082


In this picture you look like somebody with full of curiosity, can be mischievous , enjoy having fun but perhaps more in a going out with friends or lazy day with companions rather than loud partying . You probably have a variety of interests and change hobbies quite often


----------



## Cotillion

BlueberryCupcake said:


> Somebody wanna give me the cruel truth?
> -> profile pic +
> View attachment 238082


batshit crazy

probs practices witchcraft

would not give a lock of my hair


----------



## olonny

ai.tran.75 said:


> View attachment 232810
> View attachment 232818
> View attachment 232826
> View attachment 232834
> 
> 
> what can you guess about my partner


he seems fun to be around, happy and positive


----------



## jjcu

Creepy.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

jjcu said:


> View attachment 239682
> 
> 
> Creepy.


Whoa. No to be messed with.


----------



## Retsu

PinkOneechan said:


> Whoa. No to be messed with.
> View attachment 240634


"DON'T EVEN TALK TO ME I GOT MY BEATS GOING."
Cardigan looks comfortable.

Face behind spoiler

* *


----------



## rhoynarqueen

Neeeerrrrrrrrdddddddd. But charmingly awkward. Probably watches Adventure Time. 

I am behind the spoiler, because big pics. 


* *


----------



## kaylamint

rhoynarqueen said:


> Neeeerrrrrrrrdddddddd. But charmingly awkward. Probably watches Adventure Time.
> 
> I am behind the spoiler, because big pics.
> 
> 
> * *


Mythical is the word that comes to mind.
You seem like you be the type of girl that is full of quirky knowledge. You could keep a group on their toes with the stories you tell.
You seem chill as shit too, like your quirky and you have your own unique style but your down-to-earth and down to chill with whatever and whoever. 
I'd hang out with you, I'm positive we'd have some interesting conversations.



Here is me

* *


----------



## kaylamint

Retsu said:


> "DON'T EVEN TALK TO ME I GOT MY BEATS GOING."
> Cardigan looks comfortable.
> 
> Face behind spoiler
> 
> * *


You look like a friendly, creative soul.
Accpeting of anyone who needs a friend, and you seem very comfortable in your skin and proud of who you are. 
Definitely a non-conformist as well. A very individual, individual


----------



## disguise

kaylamint said:


> Here is me
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 241418
> 
> 
> View attachment 241426
> 
> 
> View attachment 241434


Tranquil and soft-spoken. Perhaps a bit slow to warm-up (and thus hard to approach), but likely to be a wonderful person when you get to know her. Creative. Has a secret sense of random humor. Giggly.


* *


----------



## Noir

disguise said:


> Tranquil and soft-spoken. Perhaps a bit slow to warm-up (and thus hard to approach), but likely to be a wonderful person when you get to know her. Creative. Has a secret sense of random humor. Giggly.
> 
> 
> * *


I associate your face with that of an INFJ. You have a sweet but somewhat reserved smile. I think you enjoy reading and are in general quite well-read. I think you are a little sensitive and don't really enjoy being in the centre of attention. It might be hard to know you, but once someone does he'll find out you are fun to be around. I also think you can be firm and even scary sometimes. You like helping out.


Aaaand here's my picture. Don't ask me why I'm taking selfies in the bathroom. And even though I might look like it I am not 14 years old. Shocking, I know.


* *


----------



## AesSidhe

disguise said:


> Tranquil and soft-spoken. Perhaps a bit slow to warm-up (and thus hard to approach), but likely to be a wonderful person when you get to know her. Creative. Has a secret sense of random humor. Giggly.
> 
> 
> * *


You look like a sweet and gentle person that loves meeting new people, but is always a bit shy around them, until you open up to them. You see the beauty in the World, and you wish you could protect and nourish it, but at the same time there's a bit of fear inside of you, fear that you won't be capable of doing that what you dream of. 

This is me, I'll choose a series of 3 or 4 like Kaylamint did ^^


----------



## MissMo

@Dark and Derisive

Well, judging by the background in your second picture, I guess you are college student. So I think you are smart, kind of an extrovert, cynical to an extent.


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside

Because I don't have a real full body selfie. ^-^ 

Most people think I'm weird. 
Hby?


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

MissMo said:


> @Dark and Derisive
> 
> Well, judging by the background in your second picture, I guess you are college student. So I think you are smart, kind of an extrovert, cynical to an extent.


I'm actually a high school student right now, and if I take "kind of an extrovert" to mean (socially, not in any Jungian or typology sense of the word) ambiverted, you're dead on about the other three. So good job!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Punniez

Likes anime. Might have had one too many Red Bulls.


----------



## TrueLies

What's your first impression of me? :3


----------



## Punniez

American flag...


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Punniez Someone who seems to be rather bored and done with life and the people involved in it


----------



## Punniez

^Are the pics of you? You kind of look like your avatar


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Punniez said:


> ^Are the pics of you? You kind of look like your avatar


Yes, they are pictures of me. I'm flattered you think I look like Littlefinger.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Punniez said:


> ^Are the pics of you? You kind of look like your avatar


Yes, they are pictures of me. I'm flattered you think I look like Littlefinger.


----------



## Punniez

Dark and Derisive said:


> Yes, they are pictures of me. I'm flattered you think I look like Littlefinger.


Short hair, a mustache, a beard, two eyes and some skin...yeah. I'd say they look pretty similar.


----------



## Maiko_Hima

Tetsuo Shima-- I feel like you'd be able to have anime quotes learnt by heart. I would say enthusiastic and maybe likes to act silly? Definitely not afraid to express himself.

TrueLies- Approachable, emotionally expressive, interested in other people.

Dark and Decisive-- Intense, patient, calm. Well your hair is dark so you can be dark haired and decisive.


----------



## Punniez

Maiko_Hima said:


> Tetsuo Shima-- I feel like you'd be able to have anime quotes learnt by heart. I would say enthusiastic and maybe likes to act silly? Definitely not afraid to express himself.
> 
> TrueLies- Approachable, emotionally expressive, interested in other people.
> 
> Dark and Decisive-- Intense, patient, calm. Well your hair is dark so you can be dark haired and decisive.


Where's mine?


----------



## AuroraLight

Punniez said:


> Where's mine?


I think the last one was meant for you she just got the names mixed up.


----------



## Punniez

AuroraLight said:


> I think the last one was meant for you she just got the names mixed up.


I don't think so. The three are the three posters before me. She mentions dark hair and I clearly have none.


----------



## AuroraLight

Punniez said:


> I don't think so. The three are the three posters before me. She mentions dark hair and I clearly have none.


Maybe she was referring to your younger years when you had long black curly hair that swayed in the breeze.


----------



## Maiko_Hima

Punniez said:


> Where's mine?


I thought it was only the impression of people who posted their pictures.
So I was just creepin'.

This comes to mind when I see your avatar:
"Ugh...these people."


----------



## Punniez

@AuroraLight My hair was green, thank you very much.
@Maiko_Hima Creepin'


----------



## AuroraLight

Punniez said:


> @AuroraLight My hair was green, thank you very much.
> @Maiko_Hima Creepin'


Maybe she is colorblind?


----------



## Punniez

Colorblind? Maybe. But colorblindness doesn't make you read "DarkAndDerisive" from "Punniez"


----------



## Mirkwood

I thought id try and make a montage, of the more "default" faces id make, and the more "on camera face", or just my more cheerful side, tho I left out the real silly ones.









But to me more simple, could also be this one. I quite like this one of myself.


----------



## Punniez

Mirkwood said:


> I thought id try and make a montage, of the more "default" faces id make, and the more "on camera face", or just my more cheerful side, tho I left out the real silly ones.
> 
> View attachment 363786
> 
> 
> But to me more simple, could also be this one. I quite like this one of myself.
> 
> View attachment 363794


The white ribbon on the head is a really nice touch. I think hot pink would be more of your color, though. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Mirkwood

Punniez said:


> The white ribbon on the head is a really nice touch. I think hot pink would be more of your color, though. Just a suggestion.


Yeah, harsh light on my forehead on that one.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Mirkwood Easygoing and detached would be my first impression of you. Okay, now I'll throw in a few of my pics.


----------



## Mirkwood

Dark and Derisive said:


> @Mirkwood Easygoing and detached would be my first impression of you. Okay, now I'll throw in a few of my pics.
> 
> View attachment 366042
> 
> 
> View attachment 366050
> 
> 
> View attachment 366058


Thanks, somewhat my own impression.

1: Taken at night? smiley, happy, but drowsy-like = dont feel so much contact.
2: again at night? dont know if trying to appear smart and thoughtful, looks like something happend on tv, deal broke, or after meeting.
3: Toilet? mirror shots are abit uncool. kinda fresh, nice, sorted man, but drowsy-ish again, and a little smirky (do aswell at times), dont know what to think of hipbelt phone pocket .
Overall: obviously buisnessman-like crossed with abit of nerdness or geekness, id also say abit detached, overall not the best quality photos.

Much of what i said is superficial, but yeah.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Mirkwood said:


> Thanks, somewhat my own impression.
> 
> 1: Taken at night? smiley, happy, but drowsy-like = dont feel so much contact.
> 2: again at night? dont know if trying to appear smart and thoughtful, looks like something happend on tv, deal broke, or after meeting.
> 3: Toilet? mirror shots are abit uncool. kinda fresh, nice, sorted man, but drowsy-ish again, and a little smirky (do aswell at times), dont know what to think of hipbelt phone pocket .
> Overall: obviously buisnessman-like crossed with abit of nerdness or geekness, id also say abit detached, overall not the best quality photos.
> 
> Much of what i said is superficial, but yeah.


I have a Nokia Windows phone, so selfies aren't exactly my prime because I actually have to rotate my phone around to get a shot lol. Yea, bathroom shots are uncool and I would've edited that last bit. As for the second picture, I was at a hotel for a wedding reception and was bored as hell and my friend decided to prank me by taking that photo, so no, it's not an actual effort to appear smart and thoughtful. 

Your overall vibe is spot-on I would say, despite the fact that I was selective about the photos I posted on here (I like my suit photos) and my phone's camera quality isn't the greatest (Thanks, Nokia).


----------



## Mirkwood

Dark and Derisive said:


> I have a Nokia Windows phone, so selfies aren't exactly my prime because I actually have to rotate my phone around to get a shot lol. Yea, bathroom shots are uncool and I would've edited that last bit. As for the second picture, I was at a hotel for a wedding reception and was bored as hell and my friend decided to prank me by taking that photo, so no, it's not an actual effort to appear smart and thoughtful.
> 
> Your overall vibe is spot-on I would say, despite the fact that I was selective about the photos I posted on here (I like my suit photos) and my phone's camera quality isn't the greatest (Thanks, Nokia).


Haha okay, so I was totally wrong about the 2nd picture .
Anyway, selfies and such, extremely hard to get an proper representation of oneself in the momment in think.
photographers usually go for instant shots and such, catching people offguard and relaxing. Taking a picture of oneself is like trying to tickle oneself, it dont work so great because your prepared.
Not that selfies cant be good tho, and some photo shoots are long.
At weddings and such, they also often use tele lenses so their not in peoples faces "smile" or whatever.
And then there is the whole thing about being very self concious about one self, not liking pictures of oneself usually.
Also some talk about "Default face", dunno if is reflecting our general state (id dont put too much thought into that), but when we are just relaxing.. thinking.. and such, wont be going around with a permanent giant uplifted smile, tho some seem to do.


----------



## Adena

Try me! I'm curious.







Here you go, it's not a selfie so it should be more honest? Dunno.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Gray Romantic Does not belong in a bar XD. I'd say someone who is protective of her SOs, but at times a bossy, critical perfectionist.


----------



## Arcypher

Let's try this out, shall we?


----------



## ai.tran.75

Arcypher said:


> Let's try this out, shall we?
> 
> View attachment 366522


From the image of this picture 
You look like somebody who is curious ,witty mischievous and probably private but not at all shy . Im guessing that you probably enjoy watching 
shows like family guy , South Park and robot chicken - eat out, hang out with friends and go on road trip - not easily offended and probably have a dark/crude sense of humor - I'm also sensing that you're carefree and don't get why people stresses so much  just a guess ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

You look calm quiet and caring but also enjoys having fun but likes her privacy


----------



## MaggieMay

This makes me curious. I guess I will post one alone and one with others. :blushed:


----------



## kathi

I think you look like a person you can have loads of fun with, you seem very outgoing and sociable and like someone who's always up to crazy stuff. A bit quirky, and I mean that in an absolutely postitive way. I also think you're a very dreamy and emotional person, more a feeler than a thinker. Perhaps a bit shy at the start, but as soon as you know people better, you're showing your true self  I somehow get the vibe that you're a writer, especially from your first picture. You definitely look like a very amiable person, that's for sure!

Alright, let's give it a try  I took this picture just a few minutes ago, no make-up and my hair is messy, but I decided to go with the all-natural look, sooo...yeah. (and please don't tell me I look like I a twelve-year-old, I already know that) (and sorry for the bad quality)


----------



## kathi

- (trying to figure out how to delete this double-post)

Edit: You can't, can you? Oops. Really sorry about that!! Maybe a mod can delete it?

Edit2: I already asked one, so it should be fine again soon


----------



## Theophania

I've always wanted to know people's first impression of me, so be honest


----------



## Lucky Luciano

Theophania said:


> I've always wanted to know people's first impression of me, so be honest
> View attachment 371546


A bit insecure but not loner, hangs out with people, perhaps over friendly. Wants everybody to get along, introverted feeler type and likes to help people emotionally.


size me up lads


----------



## Theophania

Lucky Luciano said:


> A bit insecure but not loner, hangs out with people, perhaps over friendly. Wants everybody to get along, introverted feeler type and likes to help people emotionally.
> 
> 
> size me up lads
> 
> View attachment 372834


You're close. I think you overestimated how social I am. Other than that I'd say you're spot on! Okay, I'll try this, but I'm not so good at this. You appear to an extrovert though I can imagine you being quiet at times. You look like you enjoy listening to rock music the most. you also look like a fairly active person with high energy. you look friendly and social, though it looks to me like you won't take crap from no one. 

I hope I was close!


----------



## Lucky Luciano

Theophania said:


> You're close. I think you overestimated how social I am. Other than that I'd say you're spot on! Okay, I'll try this, but I'm not so good at this. You appear to an extrovert though I can imagine you being quiet at times. You look like you enjoy listening to rock music the most. you also look like a fairly active person with high energy. you look friendly and social, though it looks to me like you won't take crap from no one.
> 
> I hope I was close!


spot on except I prefer hip hop over rock music


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv




----------



## fuliajulia

@CupcakesRDaBestBruv You definitely communicate the feels in your pic, you also seem kinda introverted though I know that to be wrong. (PS: It's freaky how much you match your avatar :tongue

Selfie (I'm really bad at selfies):







My mom (ENFJ), sister (ENFP) and I pretending to be from GoT:


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

therandomsciencegirl said:


> @_CupcakesRDaBestBruv_ You definitely communicate the feels in your pic, you also seem kinda introverted though I know that to be wrong. (PS: It's freaky how much you match your avatar :tongue
> 
> Selfie (I'm really bad at selfies):
> View attachment 381394
> 
> My mom (ENFJ), sister (ENFP) and I pretending to be from GoT:
> View attachment 381402


The two could be twins.... XD (what is it that makes you think that the photo matches the avatar?)
You seem smart, studious and knows how to have a good time.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv




----------



## ai.tran.75

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Selfie (I'm really bad at selfies):
> View attachment 381394
> 
> My mom (ENFJ), sister (ENFP) and I pretending to be from GoT:
> View attachment 381402


You look really cerebral- I'm guessing you enjoy getting lost in bookstores , playing with systematic logic in your mind late at night when you're unable to fall asleep , I'm also sensing that you have a sarcastic sense of humor and you're not afraid to poke fun of yourself - although introverted you value friendship and I have a feeling that you prefer sleepover /movie night over going out partying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WaffleSingSong

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


>


He seems like one of those guys at my school who obsesses over which college he's going to take, his ACT scores, his homework, his job, everything, way too seriously. Basically, A guy who's trying to grow up way too fast. I'll guess XXTJ for the type. He looks East Slav as well.







You know what to do. (To be honest, I have no idea why my face looks so red in this picture...I usually don't take selfies.)


----------



## ai.tran.75

WaffleSingSong said:


> He seems like one of those guys at my school who obsesses over which college he's going to take, his ACT scores, his homework, his job, everything, way too seriously. Basically, A guy who's trying to grow up way too fast. I'll guess XXTJ for the type. He looks East Slav as well.
> 
> View attachment 381418
> You know what to do. (To be honest, I have no idea why my face looks so red in this picture...I usually don't take selfies.)


In this picture you give off a carefree vibe - I'm guessing that you're pretty laid back , easy going- your eyes give off a mischievous hint so I'm sensing That you joke around a lot and probably have a crude sense of humor- although you give off a fun carefree vibe I'm sensing that there's a deeper side to you that you're only willing to share to a few individual. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

WaffleSingSong said:


> He seems like one of those guys at my school who obsesses over which college he's going to take, his ACT scores, his homework, his job, everything, way too seriously. Basically, A guy who's trying to grow up way too fast. I'll guess XXTJ for the type. He looks East Slav as well.
> 
> View attachment 381418
> You know what to do. (To be honest, I have no idea why my face looks so red in this picture...I usually don't take selfies.)


He's Polish.... how do you know?!?

Anyway... you seem like a scampish, scheming communicator that enjoys gaming


----------



## WaffleSingSong

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> He's Polish.... how do you know?!?


He has a narrow, but structured facial build, and he's blonde. His eyes and lips kinda give it off too.



CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Anyway... you seem like a scampish, scheming communicator that enjoys gaming


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

don't just state the obvious


----------



## B. Toast

It's a late night at work and I'm really tired... like, can-I-just-drop-over-dead tired. So, here you go.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> don't just state the obvious


Hi!!!


----------



## MaggieMay

kathi said:


> I think you look like a person you can have loads of fun with, you seem very outgoing and sociable and like someone who's always up to crazy stuff. A bit quirky, and I mean that in an absolutely postitive way. I also think you're a very dreamy and emotional person, more a feeler than a thinker. Perhaps a bit shy at the start, but as soon as you know people better, you're showing your true self  I somehow get the vibe that you're a writer, especially from your first picture. You definitely look like a very amiable person, that's for sure!
> 
> Alright, let's give it a try  I took this picture just a few minutes ago, no make-up and my hair is messy, but I decided to go with the all-natural look, sooo...yeah. (and please don't tell me I look like I a twelve-year-old, I already know that) (and sorry for the bad quality)
> 
> View attachment 370466


Late reply to this but I am crazy  
Although, I am much more introverted & private than some might think. I appear slightly outgoing when with people I know well and hit energy spikes but I get drained in social situations and unless a good in-depth conversation is going I stay pretty quiet. 

I am a writer though! For years and years!  & I am super quirky haha. 

You seem really easy to get along with- someone who defends herself and others. I think you look like you like doing things yourself because you feel you can do it correctly & well, rather than having people do half-jobs on a project with your name on it. You seem like you stress easily & don't like conflict. Few friends but would love to find people you truly connect to.


----------



## Tsubaki

B. Toast said:


> View attachment 382226
> 
> 
> It's a late night at work and I'm really tired... like, can-I-just-drop-over-dead tired. So, here you go.


You seem like a really nice guy ^^ Probably a gentleman and a fun person to be around and just talk to. You also seem kind of introverted. And OMG, those puppy eyes! >^<


----------



## B. Toast

Tsubaki said:


> You seem like a really nice guy ^^ Probably a gentleman and a fun person to be around and just talk to. You also seem kind of introverted. And OMG, those puppy eyes! >^<
> 
> View attachment 392442


I don't even know what to say about your response through all the late-night blushing and astonishment besides: thank you. 


Okay, observations based on your picture: you're young, probably in high school. Totally diggin' the headset, I presume you do gaming, skyping, or both. Sideways picture? You like anime and YESSS ADVENTURE TIME! You seem chill, but like you're holding back, like underneath you're really outspoken and fiercely opinionated. There was something about your facial vibe that seemed familiar, and then I saw the "ENTP" in your signature and thought, "Ahh yes, that's what it was."


----------



## Max 7Chrome

Let's try myself.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Max 7Chrome said:


> Let's try myself.
> View attachment 392666


You look serious in this picture - so I'm guessing you're more on the quiet side - introverted and pensive . I'm guessing you enjoy fixing things, creating things and I bet you enjoy listening and observing more than talking . From this picture it looks like you enjoy outdoor activities such as camping and hiking. Also I'm guessing there's a hint of shyness to you  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max 7Chrome

ai.tran.75 said:


> You look serious in this picture - so I'm guessing you're more on the quiet side - introverted and pensive . I'm guessing you enjoy fixing things, creating things and I bet you enjoy listening and observing more than talking . From this picture it looks like you enjoy outdoor activities such as camping and hiking. Also I'm guessing there's a hint of shyness to you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ehmm... Are you my stalker? ^^ Joking, very accurate what you guessed! I never thought that someone would be able to guess who I am only by looking at a picture. I actually think that I'm not looking serious but a little amused on this picture. :b


----------



## ai.tran.75

Max 7Chrome said:


> Ehmm... Are you my stalker? ^^ Joking, very accurate what you guessed! I never thought that someone would be able to guess who I am only by looking at a picture. I actually think that I'm not looking serious but a little amused on this picture. :b


Haha and you proved me wrong - you do look more amused than serious in the picture 😊 but I'm glad you enjoyed the reading 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaggieMay

I love this thread. Particularly because I've always wondered what goes through a stranger's mind when they pass me by or at a glance. People are so complex and each entirely unique, it makes me wonder how it transfers over into our over-all atmosphere. Is it our eyes? Our sayless smiles? Or our words, that hold the most valuable and tell-tale impressions?

Semantics aside, excuse my tangent.
Carry on.


----------



## Groovy

If you met me, what would you think?


----------



## Amelia

Teacher said:


> View attachment 394858
> 
> 
> If you met me, what would you think?


First impression: 
I would think you're bubbly, happy, and outgoing... With a definite bitch streak.


----------



## Amelia

This picture is a bit old, but I haven't really taken any good selfies since my profile pic.

First impression? I'm curious.


----------



## Groovy

Amelia said:


> View attachment 394866
> 
> 
> This picture is a bit old, but I haven't really taken any good selfies since my profile pic.
> 
> First impression? I'm curious.





Amelia said:


> First impression:
> I would think you're bubbly, happy, and outgoing... With a definite bitch streak.


Hahaha sooooo far from who I am. I think because I smile a lot people think that.

You seem intelligent, confident, and like you use sarcasm a lot. Very beautiful


----------



## Amelia

Teacher said:


> Hahaha sooooo far from who I am. I think because I smile a lot people think that.
> 
> You seem intelligent, confident, and like you use sarcasm a lot. Very beautiful


So are you ^_^


----------



## ebae

My curiosity got the best of me and I am to tired to regret this so I will play. What do you see?


----------



## Adena

@ebae I might be completely wrong, but you strike me as really introspective and perhaps slightly awkward when it comes to relationship, being impersonal and liking to keep people at a distance. However, you seem realy intelligent somehow with an analytical mind. Perhaps a bit suspicious and more of a loner, but once someone unlocks the walls you put up they see a heart of gold? I don't know x)









Try me!


----------



## ebae

Gray Romantic said:


> @ebae I might be completely wrong, but you strike me as really introspective and perhaps slightly awkward when it comes to relationship, being impersonal and liking to keep people at a distance. However, you seem realy intelligent somehow with an analytical mind. Perhaps a bit suspicious and more of a loner, but once someone unlocks the walls you put up they see a heart of gold? I don't know x)
> 
> View attachment 396394
> 
> 
> Try me!


Your accuracy both frightens and intrigues me. I want to know more about you. 

I am no good at judging people by a picture, however, I will say this you seem like someone with a bleeding heart that genuinely wants to help people yet desperately wants someone to care for you (whether it is to fill an emptiness or satisfy a deep longing I am not sure). You also seem athletic and likely to make a good/playful mother.


----------



## Apple Pine

@Gray Romantic 
Lol. You indeed look like people's leader.


----------



## Adena

ebae said:


> Your accuracy both frightens and intrigues me. I want to know more about you.
> 
> I am no good at judging people by a picture, however, I will say this you seem like someone with a bleeding heart that genuinely wants to help people yet desperately wants someone to care for you (whether it is to fill an emptiness or satisfy a deep longing I am not sure). You also seem athletic and likely to make a good/playful mother.


Really? That's awesome! You're welcome to message me at any time x)

Aw, thank you so much! I'd like to think that of myself, I mean I hope I am all those thugs. That sounds like an idolized version of me, haha! But accurate nonetheless


----------



## Adena

woogiefox said:


> @Gray Romantic
> Lol. You indeed look like people's leader.


Hahahaha, thanks! Someday maybe *evil laugh*


----------



## Despotic Nepotist




----------



## Roman Empire

Ire said:


> View attachment 396698
> 
> 
> View attachment 396706
> 
> 
> View attachment 396722


Looks like a chill guy, not taking life too seriously. Enjoying yourself.


----------



## ai.tran.75

apa said:


> Looks like a chill guy, not taking life too seriously. Enjoying yourself.
> 
> View attachment 396770


In this picture you look like a ninja ! No jk I'm going to try my best to type you base on pic alone ( I've bumped into you in other forums )
I see mischievous , playful - probably enjoy poking fun at self and others - and for some did reason I'm grabbing a really laid back vibe from you . You probably enjoy eating out/in late at night , snacking on Doritos , definitely a night owl 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

Me in social setting /me at home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosesandgold

Ohh, first attempt at trying this! This seems fun.

@ai.tran.75 You seem like someone who can be bubbly as well as a quiet type. Someone who is relaxed, easy-going but you also have a more serious side. You seem like someone who is a good listener and sometimes you talk a lot and sometimes you do not. I think you genuinely enjoy the little things in life (judging from the quote you used in your signature), but you also like to spend time thinking about what is going on around you. Thoughtful.

In the first picture of you in a social settings, you seem more introverted. You do not care much about someone taking a picture, but you do not shy away from it either. There is somewhat of a calm exterior about you. 

In the second picture, you have a little smile but it's genuine. There is something soft about you, a sweet softness.


----------



## ai.tran.75

nobruisesonherego said:


> Ohh, first attempt at trying this! This seems fun.
> 
> @ai.tran.75 You seem like someone who can be bubbly as well as a quiet type. Someone who is relaxed, easy-going but you also have a more serious side. You seem like someone who is a good listener and sometimes you talk a lot and sometimes you do not. I think you genuinely enjoy the little things in life (judging from the quote you used in your signature), but you also like to spend time thinking about what is going on around you. Thoughtful.
> 
> In the first picture of you in a social settings, you seem more introverted. You do not care much about someone taking a picture, but you do not shy away from it either. There is somewhat of a calm exterior about you.
> 
> In the second picture, you have a little smile but it's genuine. There is something soft about you, a sweet softness.


Wow  you're correct every word . Thanks for the reading 💙


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosesandgold

ai.tran.75 said:


> Wow  you're correct every word . Thanks for the reading &#55357;&#56473;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome! It is nice to hear that my analysis was correct! ^.^


----------



## Lucky Luciano

Ire said:


> View attachment 407786
> 
> 
> The clothes were meant to reflect a 1920s-30s vibe, but the steampunk glasses took me back thirty years further lol.


Hard to tell when I cannot see to your eyes and drill down into your soul but from this picture I´d say joker and a bit eccentric although assertive guy, typical ENTP.

Heres my picture with default facial expression


----------



## pertracto

I like this thread so here I go :


> Hard to tell when I cannot see to your eyes and drill down into your soul but from this picture I´d say joker and a bit eccentric although assertive guy, typical ENTP.
> 
> Heres my picture with default facial expression
> First impression thread-webcam-toy-valokuva1.jpg


Well from this picture I'd say you have a dual personality, I think that you are someone who shows an appearance of seriousness when inwardly you might actually be laughing at the whole situation (especially if you realize the other person is actually intimidated). And that's how far I can get from a simple picture, I may be completely wrong for I usually need movements to capture a person's "soul" (and still I may be wrong !) 

Anyway here's me :


----------



## Roman Empire

pertracto said:


> I like this thread so here I go :
> 
> 
> Well from this picture I'd say you have a dual personality, I think that you are someone who shows an appearance of seriousness when inwardly you might actually be laughing at the whole situation (especially if you realize the other person is actually intimidated). And that's how far I can get from a simple picture, I may be completely wrong for I usually need movements to capture a person's "soul" (and still I may be wrong !)
> 
> Anyway here's me :
> View attachment 444938


 
Looks like you have a pretty heavy energy when it comes to your eyes. Meaning you are quite rooted
in reality. You are kind of chill, and serious. You don't really have temperament nor energy to fool around and talk bullshit. You have a quite practical attitude towards life. You see a task, and think about how to solve it.

I am basing this off your picture and my relation to ISTPs. I live with an ISTP. You look pretty "I don't give a shit"-ish on the outside. Like "I got this shit"-ish. ISTPs has a kind of stereotype of being cold, and to the more sensitive types even "assholes" because they say things so direct, and without filter.

So you also pretty much look like my ISTP friend, and the ISTP description overall seems to fit you. You don't say much, and when you do it is pretty sharp, and to some people abrasive. So overall you look pretty much like Cruella De Vil, when it comes to your energy and facial expression. Cold, and cruel. But to me that can also be quite sexy. When women have confidence, and have this badass in them. The ISTP arrogance can be quite dirty to me, when it comes to sexual energy. That you're the boss. Non- of this is meant as offensive, or a personal attack, or saying you're a bad person. So I apologize if any of it is offending. I have no negative intentions. Just want to have a good time, but be honest while being respectful.


----------



## Gorgon

You seem like you know when to be serious and fun-loving. You do have a somewhat of an introverted vibe. You're a bit reserved but once warmed up, you're fun, hilarious, and wacky. I'm going to guess that you're enneagram is 7w?-9w8-3w2. Not sure on instincts.


----------



## Gorgon

double post


----------



## pertracto

> Non- of this is meant as offensive, or a personal attack, or saying you're a bad person. So I apologize if any of it is offending. I have no negative intentions.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Thanatesque said:


> You seem like you know when to be serious and fun-loving. You do have a somewhat of an introverted vibe. You're a bit reserved but once warmed up, you're fun, hilarious, and wacky. I'm going to guess that you're enneagram is 7w?-9w8-3w2. Not sure on instincts.
> View attachment 445698



Some introverts give off a "IDGAF about you" vibe, but I don't get that vibe from you although you do seem reserved. You seem like someone who does care a whole lot about people, and you seem fairly harmless. 

Upon opening up, I'd estimate that you become one of the most loyal, genuine friends one could have. 

_______________________________________________________________________________________

Anyway, here's an older photo of me. Was too lazy to take a new one lol


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

A lot of friends think i'm extroverted, but i'm not lolol


----------



## Saturnian Devil

November said:


> View attachment 447002
> 
> 
> A lot of friends think i'm extroverted, but i'm not lolol


I get the same all the time. Little do they realize I'm an ISTP who simply happens to be outgoing.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

@November
Jolly, witty and outgoing! Really into academia. 
This guy?


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Tfw I was skipped


----------



## Roman Empire

I think I thought your avatar "meh" made you seem like a quite boring person. Because to me it was a quite juiceless avatar to show to the world. Like you don't give a shit, or have anything of value to add. But maybe you felt pretty "meh" at that period in your life and it was reflecting your inner state, and then suddenly it became deep. But if it was just to play cool, it was pretty boring. But who knows. Just some thoughts.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

apa said:


> I think I thought your avatar "meh" made you seem like a quite boring person. Because to me it was a quite juiceless avatar to show to the world. Like you don't give a shit, or have anything of value to add. But maybe you felt pretty "meh" at that period in your life and it was reflecting your inner state, and then suddenly it became deep. But if it was just to play cool, it was pretty boring. But who knows. Just some thoughts.


Interesting. Nah, I don't play cool since that's called faking and faking shit is lame lol. 

It was how I felt at the moment, with finals and whatnot. 

I appreciate the input tho.


----------



## Roman Empire

Just like Jon Snow, Saturnian Snow is a damn bastard. :kitteh:


----------



## shameless

Me with my two favorite people, my kids :happy: , Santa, and his Elf (santa told me to sit on his lap, I moved away). 
View attachment 449858


Me a few months back still with dark hair selfies
View attachment 449866
View attachment 449874


Me more recent with blonde hair selfies
View attachment 449882
View attachment 449890


----------



## Xanthus Primus

When I first saw the name, i thought stripper.

But when I saw the pictures I thought: This woman would be the woman to have your back in a bar brawl, and at the end of it all, go home, shower up and mate. Wake up the next morning and talk about how we beat the shit out of those guys at the bar.


----------



## Devrim

You seem militant and blunt,
Your avatar and name let me think that your part of a movement that fights for equality,
You are probably un-apologetic.


----------



## Ironweaver

Mantatisi said:


> You seem militant and blunt,
> Your avatar and name let me think that your part of a movement that fights for equality,
> You are probably un-apologetic.


Socially-oriented, deeply touched by injustice.
Confident and self-assured, though not arrogant.
In touch with own feelings. Possibly tends towards the sensual.

(I'm on the left)


----------



## DeathByFishHeads

I figure you are a quiet person. Confident and full of answers which you hold back until the right time in a conversation. Although you seem reserved and polite, I guess that anyone could easily get along with you. I figure you would be an alright drinking buddy.
Without the beard you could seem more cold and avoidant.

View attachment 455297


My face is clearer in this one, and the photo isn't sideways.
View attachment 455305


----------



## Runaway

DeathByFishHeads said:


> I figure you are a quiet person. Confident and full of answers which you hold back until the right time in a conversation. Although you seem reserved and polite, you also seem like anyone could easily get along with you. I figure you would be an alright drinking buddy.
> Without the beard you could seem more cold and avoidant.
> 
> View attachment 455297
> 
> 
> My face is clearer in this one, and the photo isn't sideways.
> View attachment 455305


Judging by your username and avatar, you have a slightly weird/absurdist sense of humour. From your pictures, you seem analytical and possibly a bit cold. You tend to be a bit all or nothing- you have some subjects that you are very passionate about and could talk about for hours, but you hate small talk. Similarly, I imagine you have a few very intense friendships and no desire to acquire a large circle of casual acquaintances. You might have an unhealthy obsession with serial killers and your favourite food is peanut butter. 

Me-


----------



## Lizyea

Runaway said:


> Judging by your username and avatar, you have a slightly weird/absurdist sense of humour. From your pictures, you seem analytical and possibly a bit cold. You tend to be a bit all or nothing- you have some subjects that you are very passionate about and could talk about for hours, but you hate small talk. Similarly, I imagine you have a few very intense friendships and no desire to acquire a large circle of casual acquaintances. You might have an unhealthy obsession with serial killers and your favourite food is peanut butter.
> 
> Me-
> 
> View attachment 455329


- looks really young
- plain and doesnt really care about fashion makeup and girly stuff
- looks like a nice person
- sporty... I guess?

from your account name I would guess that you are not as innocent as you look maybe some family issues? ^^" 

sorry If any of those things offended you.. 


For the next one..
<- Look at my avatar to judge


----------



## ai.tran.75

Lizyea said:


> - looks really young
> - plain and doesnt really care about fashion makeup and girly stuff
> - looks like a nice person
> - sporty... I guess?
> 
> from your account name I would guess that you are not as innocent as you look maybe some family issues? ^^"
> 
> sorry If any of those things offended you..
> 
> 
> For the next one..
> <- Look at my avatar to judge


I'm on the phone so a bit hard to see - but from the way your head tilts and the expression on your face I'm getting a vibe that you're mischievous , playful and curious but at the same time you can very blunt and straightforward . You probably have a wide range of interests and have friends from many walks of life , enjoy traveling , wandering around book stores , and for some odd reason I have a feeling that a party full of people debating ethics and talking Logic will be your kinda party but you can easily let loose when out with close friends 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aja675

You seem quite introverted, and you seem to have a dreamy personality. Are you an INFP?


----------



## ai.tran.75

aja675 said:


> You seem quite introverted, and you seem to have a dreamy personality. Are you an INFP?


In this picture you look bored but pensive - something about the softness of your eyes make me think that you're a deep thinker - probably sentimental but not soft . I have a feeling you enjoy classic rock , reading , traveling, you strike me as somebody who would prefer a long deep conversation over a loud party . I don't know why but I have a feeling that your friends ( male or female ) would call you when they're in need of help 


I'm enfp actually  but my fi is quite prominent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kvothe Lackless




----------



## aja675

ai.tran.75 said:


> In this picture you look bored but pensive - something about the softness of your eyes make me think that you're a deep thinker - probably sentimental but not soft . I have a feeling you enjoy classic rock , reading , traveling, you strike me as somebody who would prefer a long deep conversation over a loud party . I don't know why but I have a feeling that your friends ( male or female ) would call you when they're in need of help
> 
> 
> I'm enfp actually  but my fi is quite prominent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To be honest, your first impression is pretty good, although my taste in music is actually quite cheesy. However, I don't really show my personality in real life and I tend to put on an ESFP persona.


----------



## Adena

@Kvothe Lackless 
Seems kinda severe and maybe intimidating on a first glance. Quiet and introvert, slightly cynical who likes to be a deadpan snarker who's pretty much of a realist. But once people get to know you, you reveal a very goofy and fun side. You like to go out and party, when it's with the right people.

EDIT: I'm a genius nd forgot to upload my own pictures *facepalm*















with my sister <3


----------



## Lucky Luciano




----------



## peter pettishrooms

You take good care of yourself and take no bullshit. Not always serious, keeps things casual.


----------



## Macrosapien

SSRR = Sassy, Silly, Respectful, Reserved


----------



## Heavelyn

- Handsome
-Not so into socialising with others too much
-Calm
- Nice person


Then my turn
View attachment 480841


----------



## bleghc

You deleted the attachment. I'll just guess from a combination of your avatar and profile picture. Reserved but very insightful and has unorthodox opinions. Prone to probing people about their opinions if they believe they're underdeveloped or uninformed. Impulsive and understands the consequences certain decisions will make but makes the said impulsive decision anyway, leading to the idea that you might be prone to self-destructing. Sweet, but not afraid to bite if provoked. Comes off the wrong way to a lot of other people, I'd assume as well. 










Can't wait to hear what I get for this one. :laughing:


----------



## Dissonance

High energy fun loving life enjoyer. Not afraid to be funny and immune to embarassment. You think kids are aight. You believe people should take themselves less seriously. You have been mistaken for a street performer at least once. You flourish on the beach. You sing at the top of your lungs always and win 98% of the time when wrestling with your friends. When you turned 16 your family basically decided to switch to the containment strategy.

Oh, a picture? There it be.


----------



## goodthankyou

@Butterfly_destroyer

Strong Fi, rebellious, hates man made systems, irreverent


----------



## Meret

@Dissonance:

Kind, warmhearted, very intelligent and thoughtful. Understanding, trustworthy. Probably you get along with women really well. Really nice eyes and hair. And you seem to like to smile, but could it be that you somtimes hide that? Definitely seem introverted, but assertive, and non-judgemental. You seem like a person who is OK with traditions but doesn't necessarily follow them.
What stands out most is that insightful gaze. I'm sure it's not easy to hide anything from you.

Btw, are you from one of the Balkan countries?


----------



## Meret




----------



## PerilousPirahna

@Meret 

Adventurous, welcoming and accepting of others, very practical, and somewhat humorous.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Meret said:


> View attachment 502258


In this picture you look like somebody who is free spirited and whimsical - you also have a very tranquil look to you so I'm guessing that you're quite calm in temperament . You probably have a wide range of friends from different walks of life however I have a feeling that you prefer small group or one on one interaction over large and I don't think you're into hardcore partying 
I'm guessing that you enjoy learning about history or visiting places that you have read about , book stores, watching plays or musicals , music , experiencing diversity and trying out different type of food from different culture . I also have a sense of feeling that you have a bit of impulsiveness in you


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leictreon

Sweet, caring but also adventurous and in tune with nature.


----------



## Dissonance

My face is now a contributor to global warming.. @Meret.. I'm going to come back to your words in my darkest moments. Nobody has spoken about me this way.

My first impression of you, after you turned me into a swirling rainbow of feelings, and after seeing your photo? I'm kind of afraid to say now, because there's no way I can be rational and moderate and sensible about this now. I'll.. I'll do my best. And I'll be honest and not go through your posts first because .. _first impression._

You're a "free spirit", a wandering soul. You're a book that you allow life to write. You've spent a lifetime dreaming of far away places. You've seen people at very highest and their very lowest. You're not easily shocked. You know failure and I can see the compassion in you. Your eyes are _knowing._ Devious. Playful. Accepting, but not patronizing. People are usually transparent to you. You've heard a lot of promises. Disappointment is your everpresent shadow. Somehow though, the light is still there. Your eyes are jade, but not jaded.

You have a sharp tongue. You know the power of words. You've been ripped up and torn by them and you know how to do it yourself. I doubt you do it often though. You're distant, but somehow there - _permeating,_ encompassing. People sometimes think they have you pegged, they think they see your silhouette, but you're a mist that flows around them. They reach to grab you and you're never there. You're a presence. People keep coming back even though they never fully understand you. On some level they feel like children to you. And you feel somewhat cold at first, though that quickly changes. Very quickly. You look so contained, but I'm getting a maelstorm of emotions off you. I've seen that faint little smile before.....

You're not afraid of hurt. You've learned to learn from it. Sometimes it passes right through, like you're not even there. I have this nagging feeling that I would find self-inflicted scars on you though.

I really hope I'm not massively projecting here. Or being crazy inappropriate. I really want to know.


----------



## bleghc

Oh, dear. I don't even need to read the first sentence to know that you're probably... _definitely_ an NF. (Well, I skimmed through it but I eventually decided to _actually_ take the time to read it just because I haven't been lurking the INFP Porn thread all that recently.) I think that you're an extremely thoughtful person and like to assume the best out of other people, though I wouldn't associate that with naivety. Has an innate vulnerability to seeing the world through rose-tinted glasses but painfully conscious of that. Holds onto those pair of glasses, regardless of that knowledge. Many might see him as calm but over time, begin to learn just how intense and intricate his thoughts are. Practical enough (or just someone who likes to keep it safe) to major in Communication (lol that's a major tho right? or some other field involving social work) and maybe happens to minor in English/Creative Writing/Philosophy because we all know getting a job on the three, especially the second two, is a death wish. **blames it on the economy.**


* *















And _fuck_, just realized we had to judge from your photos. Or at least incorporate it into our "psychoanalysis" just like how MBTI is pseudoscience. Haha. Okay, getting the photo-component over with, I swear.

Just looked at it and I'm getting similar vibes from the first impression I wrote up there. Probably not a very materialistic person. Down-to-earth, in the sense where you value authencity. Your eyes = effortlessly NF. It's the kind of eyes that imply the person who has them have a shit ton of dirt on you lol. In other words: 

**INFJ* INTENSIFIES*

Not much more comes to mind than that, though. The resolution does seem relatively low - and soft. Not sure if that was intentional, but maybe that's a small part of why I'm getting all the NF feels. 










haha ok but srs no worries, will "pose" more srsly when the timing is right which in other words is never but that's also ok


----------



## RaisinKG

a grumpy tsundere girl with a squishy side.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Not you too...
Someone who knows the different -deres.


----------



## RaisinKG

Perhaps a Deredere you may be. Maybe Oujidere...

(looks and views your MBTI)

Yeah. Kuudere.


----------



## Asmodaeus

IDK, I suck when it comes to reading people. 

The only thing for certain is that he/she is definitely an otaku. :wink:


----------



## RaisinKG

A Sith Lord with a pet Sith Cat


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

flourine said:


> Perhaps a Deredere you may be. Maybe Oujidere...
> 
> (looks and views your MBTI)
> 
> Yeah. Kuudere.


You do this on purpose :crying:

I'd be a ouijadere because I tragically haunt the love spirits away.


Person below me, do flourine; skip me.


----------



## leictreon

Flourine is probably the kind of person who would be my nerdy friend and watch tons of anime and recommend me some. Also I can see them as being particularly awkward socially, althought they'd at least try (unlike me)


----------



## RaisinKG

Another anime dude who can watch Jojo memes all day with me and make a nerd club.


----------



## versace

flourine said:


> Another anime dude who can watch Jojo memes all day with me and make a nerd club.


My impression of you is that you read/write Quotev fanfiction about anime and are really into it. You also seem like you only use Japanese emoticons and dye your hair unnatural colors. Basically an artsy kinda person.








I'm aware I look unbelievably sketchy but its late at night and had to take one quick :laughing:


----------



## ECM

versace said:


> View attachment 572706
> 
> I'm aware I look unbelievably sketchy but its late at night and had to take one quick :laughing:


Quiet, shy but giggly.


----------



## RaisinKG

A guy who I can rely on for star wars information and have a fun time doing so. Also, TR8R memes


----------



## megmento

A girl gamer because she used overwatch gifs on me on our first interaction.


----------



## Doll

There's much more to this person that meets the eye. Also, an INFP 6? Sign me up.


----------



## megmento

Doll said:


> There's much more to this person that meets the eye. Also, an INFP 6? Sign me up.


What is with this INFP 6w5 worth signing up? :shocked:

You are as beautiful as your explosive Ne, and I could smell some strange quirks beyond your physique.


----------



## TheHuman

An artist with original mind, I also though ISFP 4 at first


----------



## Miss Bingley

Deep, introverted, observant. Emotional but doesn't show it.


----------



## Cotillion

you're supposed to post your pictures guys


----------



## Cherry

blehBLEH said:


> ai, sure u arent a ni-dom ? (also, that was such a creative/well-written description!) first thoughts that come for u (another also, i _love_ love love ur outfit and both the overall aesthetic and vibe of this photo lol!):
> 
> incredibly wise, feels like someone who was known for being incredibly mature or years' past her age when she was younger. idealistic but still manages to ground herself in ways that others don't. relatively organized and generally put together. listens more than she talks and while holding firm principles/values, always willing to listen and *admit when she's in the wrong* (bolded --> a rare situation to find herself in, might i add!) incredibly insightful and probably the one most if not all her friends turn to for advice/more serious conversations. incredibly good intuition about other people and can easily read the "mood" of a room. likes to takes nature-walks. as of august 27th, 9:22pm est: first-spotted land mermaid :tongue: (or, actually, just whenever that pic was taken lol)
> 
> another pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tongue:


playful, sensitive, intuitive, fun, caring, sometimes loud and outspoken, sometimes reserved and quiet, enjoys spending time with friends and/or family


----------



## Crowbo

blehBLEH said:


> ai, sure u arent a ni-dom ? (also, that was such a creative/well-written description!) first thoughts that come for u (another also, i _love_ love love ur outfit and both the overall aesthetic and vibe of this photo lol!):
> 
> incredibly wise, feels like someone who was known for being incredibly mature or years' past her age when she was younger. idealistic but still manages to ground herself in ways that others don't. relatively organized and generally put together. listens more than she talks and while holding firm principles/values, always willing to listen and *admit when she's in the wrong* (bolded --> a rare situation to find herself in, might i add!) incredibly insightful and probably the one most if not all her friends turn to for advice/more serious conversations. incredibly good intuition about other people and can easily read the "mood" of a room. likes to takes nature-walks. as of august 27th, 9:22pm est: first-spotted land mermaid :tongue: (or, actually, just whenever that pic was taken lol)
> 
> another pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tongue:


An individual that isn't afraid to show her real self to the world. Unafraid to show the awesomeness that includes her contagious bubbly energy, creative spirit, passions and interests, and humorousness. A true team player that is sweet and supportive but is also willing to give direct, honest, and constructive feedback as well and does so in a way that isn't jerky/rude. Despite her bubbly, vivacious, bouncy, and flirty demeanor, she's much more capable of being serious, deep, perceptive, intellectual, and profound than what people realize initially in her. She's only 17 but her mind is older!  Also a calculating risk-taker that doesn't hesitate to seek out greener pastures and better opportunities. 

She is likely to be into anime, musicals, typology, and random walks outside :laughing:


----------



## Judson Joist

@*Crowbo* Basically Dale from Rescue Rangers. He was always my fave. I know I say that all the time, but it hasn't stopped being true.
:tongue:
Then take that vibe and mix it with a heaping helping of Papyrus.



Crowbo said:


> An individual that isn't afraid to show her real self to the world. Unafraid to show the awesomeness that includes her contagious bubbly energy, creative spirit, passions and interests, and humorousness. A true team player that is sweet and supportive but is also willing to give direct, honest, and constructive feedback as well and does so in a way that isn't jerky/rude. Despite her bubbly, vivacious, bouncy, and flirty demeanor, she's much more capable of being serious, deep, perceptive, intellectual, and profound than what people realize initially in her. She's only 17 but her mind is older!  Also a calculating risk-taker that doesn't hesitate to seek out greener pastures and better opportunities.
> 
> She is likely to be into anime...


In other words, a cross between Temmie and Undyne.
:wink:
I really need to start using Deltarune archetypes more often.

Btw, here's a more recent one of me. This time, it's summer-me.


----------



## Cherry

uhh, i noticed i got skipped...


----------



## Crowbo

Candy said:


> uhh, i noticed i got skipped...


I got ya! 

Someone who is quirky, individualistic, and has an appreciation for history, beauty, and the arts.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Candy said:


> playful, sensitive, intuitive, fun, caring, sometimes loud and outspoken, sometimes reserved and quiet, enjoys spending time with friends and/or family


Base on this picture 

You look like someone who’s extremely curious and whimsical - when traveling - you prefer looking at what local find as fascinating more so then tourist attraction , your outfit indicates that you enjoy trend however the clothing you wear must identify with your personality more than what’s trending . You probably have a fondness for vintage /antiques or heirloom . Free spirited but not impulsive 

It’s just a guess  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

Crowbo said:


> I got ya!
> 
> Someone who is quirky, individualistic, and has an appreciation for history, beauty, and the arts.
> 
> View attachment 830327


Crowbo my first impression of you was somebody who’s very curious - live to learn - enjoys socializing with the right kind of people and if they’re not around you would be content on finding hobbies of your own. Dabble in variety of different interest whether it’s art history science corn ball comedies or deep films and finds it ridiculous when other people typecast others . Optimistic towards those you care for cynical towards oneself ( this was years ago) 

Now the picture - enjoys novelty - like the abstract - laughs easily , have a love for traveling - exploring and would rather move around for 2 hours rather than sit through traffic for 20 .





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

How about early 20s me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckyshot

You're intellectually curious and sensitive, like Elton John and red wine. You also play piano.


----------



## Sybow

Extroverted, friendly and motivated.


----------



## Crowbo

inquisitive


----------

